# Steve Jobs possibly running for Governor of California???



## nietzsche2131 (Aug 20, 2005)

Steve Jobs just might run for the Governor of California! Well maybe, but I think apple users should be able to cast there vote worldwide to elect him if he does run. Kidding of course. But it's quite interesting I wonder what the mac community thinks of this???  

Here's the link: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2005/08/19/MNGOBEA9JM1.DTL


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 20, 2005)

there was something about him running for president as well.


----------



## Captain Code (Aug 20, 2005)

Arnold got quite fat after becoming governor probably because he didn't have time to work out as much anymore.  So I doubt Steve could pull that off and run Apple at the same time.


----------



## Viro (Aug 20, 2005)

Why not? I mean, if Arnie can be governor who can't?


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 20, 2005)

Come on... Steve is already running 2 companies and battling cancer!

Do you think he really has the extra time (not to mention tolerance for concensus) to run this state?

Do you really think Steve would accept anything less powerful than an almighty all-powerful king/monarch role?

Do you really thing this state wants someone to "multitask" the Governors job?


Not going to happen!


Hell, I love Steve but wouldn't vote for him. I'd rather he keep his eye on Apple. That's where we need him. That's where he can make a contribution to the world and do good.

Surely we can find a more suitable Democrat than him?!?


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 20, 2005)

I would vote for him...
as soon as he retired from Apple as CEO


----------



## Qion (Aug 20, 2005)

.


----------



## Qion (Aug 20, 2005)

Da Site said:
			
		

> STEVE JOBS
> 
> Way too many Windows users out there.



Exactly.


----------



## Stridder44 (Aug 20, 2005)

whatever....as long as Davis isnt in office life is good for us californians


----------



## kainjow (Aug 21, 2005)

Just because you're good at one thing, doesn't make you a good governor


----------



## symphonix (Aug 21, 2005)

> Arnold got quite fat after becoming governor probably because he didn't have time to work out as much anymore.



Actually, good ol' Arnie has to regulate his body extremely carefully, as he actually developed _too much_ muscle during his Mr Universe days, and as such there is a real risk of his muscles crushing his own body! He has had surgery on a number of occassions to counter this.



> Do you really think Steve would accept anything less powerful than an almighty all-powerful king/monarch role?



I can just picture a Californiaworld keynote in ten years from now, in which Steve confirms that "the rumors are true" and then unveiling a school, a hospital or a railway line. And somehow, we'll be left wondering how they kept it secret.



> I would vote for him...
> as soon as he retired from Apple as CEO



Agreed. I think Apple, Pixar and California might be a bit much to handle without going crazy.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 21, 2005)

California would come out with cool concepts and products, but I seriously doubt they would be politically stable. Steve seems to change his mind a lot.


----------



## fryke (Aug 22, 2005)

California would maybe _be_come a cool concept and product, but I seriously doubt would be politically stable.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 22, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> ...I can just picture a Californiaworld keynote in ten years from now, in which Steve confirms that "the rumors are true" and then unveiling a school, a hospital or a railway line. And somehow, we'll be left wondering how they kept it secret...


LOL

That'd be classic!

<stroke_chin>
Hmmm... Maybe I WILL vote for him...
</stroke_chin>


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 22, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> California would maybe _be_come a cool concept and product, but I seriously doubt would be politically stable.


That's exactly where the monarchy thing comes in...

But it sure would be economically stable... and all CA schools would be manadated to have Macs. And there'd be a $600 tax on each copy of WinDoze. And all soda machines would be $free... And there'd be AirPort Extreme's everywhere... And...


----------



## LovesMacs (Aug 26, 2005)

I reside in the great state of California, and would dearly love to see the "action figure" usurped from office. If Steve Jobs could do for California what he's done for Apple Computer, this state would be in a much better situation economically. 

Just my two cents 
Carolyn


----------



## Gig' (Sep 7, 2005)

can't turn up for apple expo keynote for 2 years in a row 
why would he bother going into politics ?


----------

